# Anyone installed a contact surface?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What is this?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Megora said:


> What is this?


They are rubber skins instead of the gritty surface for agility contact obstacles. They are much easier on a dogs feet, ecspecially a fast dog skids, or on the a frame.


----------

